# Meeting Ideas/Locations



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

We need some ideas for future meeting topics and locations. What would you as club members like to see us do for future meetings? 

Here are a couple of ideas that I have received from other members recently:

Renee suggested having a meeting at the Newport Aquarium for a behind the scenes look at how they do business and maintain their tanks. I know CAFE did something similar last year with the Columbus Zoo so this is definately a possibility. This will require some preparation will probably be best handled in the late fall or winter months.

A presentation on fertilization has been scheduled in the past but was not given due to low attendance and the absence of one of the presenters. This can be handled at any future meeting assuming the presenters can both make the meeting or even spread out across two different meetings.

Jonathan suggested holding a meeting somewhere to look for native plants and possibly hardscape materials. This would probably best be handled during the summer, early fall, or spring of next year.

Our annual Pool Party and Cookout is held in September but may possibly be held in August this year. 

Again, what would everyone like to see us (the club officers) plan for future meetings? All of your ideas would be greatly appreciated. Please let us know your ideas in this thread or send us PM's. 

To make it easier on everyone to send PM's the club officers are:

matpat
rwoehr
troy mcclure
duchessren

You can send a PM to each of us by separating our names by a semi colon ( ; ) and I think you can send most of us an e-mail through APC and even IM a few of us


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm definately interested in hearing about PPS Pro. I should be able to host a meeting in Columbus before I move in October. I only will have my single 75gallon tank to share and limited space because my apartment isn't very big. If there is any interest that is.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Allen is interested in another Aquascaping demo and would even be willing to host a meeting if we can use his tank for the demo 

He would also like to see a Tubbin demo...this might be something we could look into for a spring meeting again.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Not that there's a big demand for this, as we've already had one demo, but if someone wanted to host a meeting to have one of their tanks planted as a natural planted tank we might be available to do that later in the fall (October, maybe). You supply the materials (we can send info on that) and we can set it up for you. The soil might be easier to find now, though (before they stop selling it as a seasonal item), so if you are thinking of doing this, get one or two gags of cheap Wal Mart topsoil, no additives, no fertilizers, just plain old topsoil. It will "keep" for a long time so it won't spoil on you. (Doesn't have to be Wal Mart but plain, unadulterated topsoil is what you would want to get.)


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

We have a one-year pass for the Newport Aquarium good through at least November of this year and might be interested in that idea. We plan to take a group from our Kingdom Hall though there on Thanksgiving or Christmas Day since the pass expires on Dec 28th. After that, I think I'll figure I got my money's worth and visit someplace else instead.


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

Both of the ideas: The Newport Aquarium and the harvesting of local plants both are excellent as far as I'm concerned. 

Wayne


----------

